# Four Fighters Fail Post Fight Drug Tests After Bellator 127



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

> Four fighters from Bellator 127 have failed their post-fight drug tests. Bellator 127: Straus vs. Wilcox took place on Oct. 3 in Temecula, Calif.
> 
> Bellator officials on Friday confirmed the four failures following an initial report by Sherdog.com, citing information from the California State Athletic Commission. CSAC executive director Andy Foster also confirmed the news to MMAWeekly.com.
> 
> ...



*Coker needs to take the trash out here... I'd love to see Bellator take a 1 strike your out stance on PEDS.

As far as Marijuana is concerned I find it ridiculous in the fact that it's a banned substance in regards to fighting. If that's the case than caffine should be banned as well IMO.*

Source ---------------> http://www.mmaweekly.com/four-bellator-127-fighters-fail-drug-tests-bellator-issues-stern-statement


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Stupid or not its the rules and he knew it. It's even more ridiculous that they know they can't use marijuana and they still did.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Stupid or not its the rules and he knew it. It's even more ridiculous that they know they can't use marijuana and they still did.


Like I said I find it ridiculous that it's a banned substance nobody questioned if it is or is not against the rules. It clearly states that it is, so that's a moot debate.

In my personal opinion I find it ridiculous for Marijuana to be a banned substance.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Stupid or not its the rules and he knew it. It's even more ridiculous that they know they can't use marijuana and they still did.


Exactly, and absolutely nothing trumps that.

And even as a chronic, I don't like the idea of MJ being legal in sports. It has different effects on different people, so a blanket statement of whether it's actually a PED or not doesn't work. _That_ said, the tests for it suck; timeframe is important here. If they could accurately work that into a test, then sure, make it OK so long as use was outside of 24 hours (or whatever makes sense).

At any rate, none of that matters in this case, because they knew the rules going in, signed a contract, and broke that contract. Case closed.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

_RIVAL_ said:


> *Coker needs to take the trash out here... I'd love to see Bellator take a 1 strike your out stance on PEDS.
> 
> As far as Marijuana is concerned I find it ridiculous in the fact that it's a banned substance in regards to fighting. If that's the case than caffine should be banned as well IMO.*
> 
> Source ---------------> http://www.mmaweekly.com/four-bellator-127-fighters-fail-drug-tests-bellator-issues-stern-statement


I might be wrong but I'm pretty sure there IS a ruling on how much caffein you are allowed in your system.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

I wonder if they are going to test Bonner before his fight with Tito? They probably don't want to know until it's over.


----------

